# Hubley '30 Packard



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

That came together beautifully! I love the teal trim on the running boards and fenders.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

*NICE! * :thumbsup: I got blessed a couple months ago with the Hubley Duesenberg from a couple buddies here. I grew up filing and putting the Hubley Fords together. Great kits, and I'm looking forward to getting on my Deusy. Love the color and nice clean build of your Packard.... Well Done!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks! Here is what it looked like when I bought it at a flea market for 2 bucks!


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

*2$?*
Wow! You got a deal of a deal there! 
IMHO, Hubleys look good whether they're painted or not. Most of the ones I built as a kid never got painted. Too busy playing with them, steering the front wheels with the working steering wheel. 

*2?* and those white walls look brand new. *Where is this flea market?*


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit.........


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks! It is a remarkable feat of engineering considering it was introduced in '63!


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

That '30 Packard is way cool.
great stuff!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I built a couple of these metal Hubley models in the 70's (The '32 Chevy roadster and the Deusenberg Phaeton), and I have had a Packard Phaeton in my stash for a couple of decades now. I think it only cost me about $2 too, and that's N.I.(open)B.! Your Roadster came out GREAT!


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------

